# Dexter is addicted the a Laser.



## liboiron (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a viszla named Dexter who is 3 years old. About 8 months ago we showed the laser to him. Worst decision our family made. Just couple days into this he became a junkie and he found the drawer where we store the laser and whenever we are in the kitchen he will just violently stare at it trying to get our attention. Its gotten so bad now that he shakes and doesn't even acknowledge u when u are beside the drawer. Only reason we continue to play laser with him is because it is the winter time and don't take him for walks as often due to it being muddy. When its muddy outside, its a guarantee we have to shower him. So he will sit by the drawer and is so addicted to it that u can show him food and he wont eat it, and u can lift his back legs or front legs off the ground as if hes weightless. Its like he is a drug addict itching for a drug.
i am thinking of creating a youtube channel on him because of what a life he has. 
Well, hopefully with spring and summer around the corner he will be outside all day instead of sitting beside the drawer! Hopes this warns some fellow vizsla owners.
If anyone has any tips on how to help my dog, lmk lol. 
-Lucas Liboiron


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The longer you continue to use the pointer, the more obsessed, and harder the cycle is to break.
My advice is to put on your rubber boots, and walk the dog.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, stop this immediately! Dogs do not understand the laser and it triggers an instinctual predatory drive that is really uncomfortable and powerful for them especially inside! Start to redirect around new toys and recognize that as high performance animals, they need their exercise, even in the winter.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

1. throw out the laser to the trash immediately.
2. put a coat on him, that takes care most of the mud and will need to wash his feet only when you get back from the walk / run, which is a daily must rain or shine. (we had a bad hurricane in Houston last fall and we still found a way to get out at least for a short run every day)
3. mental stimulation: teach him new tricks, brush up on old ones and play with him with toys. there are thousands of ways to entertain and tire out a vizsla.


----------



## liboiron (Apr 10, 2018)

We are going to stop giving him the laser. Do you think how long it will take for him to stop?
But we do walk the dog about 3 times a week and i play with him on the trampoline all the time, he loves jumping and playing on that thing. Its not as if he is trapped inside all day.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's unclear how long it will take for his response to extinguish, but if you get him a lot of new, creative toys to substitute and use to redirect him, and more hard exercise it will take a lot less time than if you just eliminate the laser with no substitutes.

A walk 3 times a week isn't enough for a Vizsla, there is no amount of on lead time that will effectively burn off the energy, and 3x/wk of off lead isn't enough, either. They really do need to be off lead at least daily and for at least an hour. Lacking the physical and intellectual stimulation of off lead time makes him far more likely to become fixated on things like lasers, and be generally nutty...they need to be occupied and relaxed.


----------



## IWantThatMountain (Aug 24, 2017)

The day after we got Ellie, we took her to the vet. She was acting like (or was) dying. And then... the vet pulled out a light to examine her pupils and the light went up the cabinet next to her. All of the sudden, she had all of the energy in the world, and was just trying to find the light. 

I found it so entertaining, when I got home I showed my husband with a flashlight. We thought it was cute, so we brought home a laser. Biggest mistake ever! She then started chasing the shadows, bits of sun that peaks through the curtains, and light of any type that shone off of something. We had finally gotten our "velcro dog", and all she would do was stare at the floor waiting for the light to come back! 

After that, we did it only once, while we were preparing for hurricane Irma. She was so high flight risk that while we were packing (we had to evacuate our home) we were afraid she would slip by someone and get outside. So we used a laser to keep her attention away from the door. 

The affects still haunt us. She is obsessed with anything that is electronic, anything that clicks, and flashlights. Also, in the morning all she does is sit in the sun, waiting for her I.D. tag to make "sparklies". Car rides can be difficult; no one is allowed on the phone because it picks up the light and shines it on the roof. 

Here is what I would do: open up the drawer and take out the laser in front of him. Take it with him to a place you don't go often and leave it there (or make him think you left it). Go home, take the drawer out, empty it, and leave it on the floor. Eventually, he may not associate the little red dot with the drawer. 

We used a laser for the first 6 weeks of having Ellie. She was not allowed to go to the dog park (was contagious) and beside walks, the laser was the only means of exercise. After she started going to the dog park, the laser wasn't "needed" and we started to notice something: she wasn't as nervous. She would sit down and just relax. 

She has forgotten about the laser, but just be prepared that new obsessions may occur.

Vizslas are very prey driven; they want to chase and hunt. Nobody in our family hunts so Ellie is in this way deprived. I did however come across something called "lure coursing". If you can find one close, I would start taking him a few times a week. This may help substitute the chase with the laser.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

It is a sad thing when they or any animal gets possessed by an inanimate thing. There was a German shepherd at the park the other day that was obsessed with shadows, especially his.


----------

